
Tell HN: Entrepreneurs Anonymous - blizkreeg
Link - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blizkreeg.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;A79l8I<p>For the past year, I&#x27;ve been bootstrapping my startup full-time. More recently, I&#x27;ve had to take up a full-time job again due to diminishing finances and work on my startup on the side.<p>I&#x27;ll admit, at times it gets really, really hard. I feel at wits end and wish there was a support group outside of family who I can reach out to.<p>I am starting this to gauge if there&#x27;s interest in forming a local &quot;club&quot; of sorts for everyone who identifies with this. I know I&#x27;ll benefit from it and I imagine there are many others.
======
blizkreeg
Link to Typeform for anyone interested:
[https://blizkreeg.typeform.com/to/A79l8I](https://blizkreeg.typeform.com/to/A79l8I)

I'm based in SF and would like to meet local entrepreneurs but if you're in
another city, I'll share emails of others in your city.

